# Club Stogie 1st Annual National Herf...



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

It just so happens I printed the info regarding this a few days ago so here it is again with a few of my own brand of side comments...please feel free to correct any and all of this as you see fit as I don't remember who made this post but I want to get it started again....



> Club Stogie National Herf Jan. 5th - Jan. 8th, 2006
> 
> Location: Ft. Lauderdale/Miami area
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Right On Bro. I have the Lodging list on my Home PC. I'll put it in this post tonight.

Ron


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

great lets get this back up and going guys! George where you at!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> great lets get this back up and going guys! George where you at!


I am right here!

Here is some great airline fares that cover the weekend we will be in Florida! Book now, they go away sept 20th!!!!

http://www.airtran.com/specials/sale/

Cheers!

So we now have airfare, ron is taking care of hotels, we are looking at Gatby's in Boca for the Saturday herf (I want to see about a yacht since there are strong smoking laws in FL)

BBQ is all set for Sunday
Herf Thursday or Friday night at ATLHARP and Ron's joint (to be confirmed)

I will call and confirm with the cigar vendors this week and nail down times.

cheers!


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

Keep me in the loop


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

lets get an updated list of who is going


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

top


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Let's see if we can get a roll call going.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Bump!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, an offer was just put on the table for a location that we can Herf at. I need to get some idea of how many people are going to the National herf. Depending on how many we may be able to get a Private room for one of the events.

Ron


----------



## cbw2647 (May 23, 2005)

What offer?


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

What ever happened to this? Is this still on?


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Howzabout a herf in Reno? 

I'm a broke college student, I can't travel like that. :hn


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Top...okay guys...we had a trial run in Pompano Beach last night...let's get this thread active and going again...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

altbier said:


> I am right here!
> 
> So we now have airfare, ron is taking care of hotels, we are looking at Gatby's in Boca for the Saturday herf (I want to see about a yacht since there are strong smoking laws in FL).
> 
> cheers!


Call the Raddison Hotel in Boca and ask them about boat rentals. They have some 35 footers available for not so much $$$.

Also call the Fort lauderdale yacht club. Alot of members there charter there boats. But be sure to ask them about the cigar smoking on board if thats what you have in mind. Most dont mind as long as it is kept up on deck.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> It just so happens I printed the info regarding this a few days ago so here it is again with a few of my own brand of side comments...please feel free to correct any and all of this as you see fit as I don't remember who made this post but I want to get it started again....
> 
> 
> > Club Stogie National Herf Jan. 5th - Jan. 8th, 2006
> ...


Anyone want to try and start fine-tuning this? Gatsby's Boca might be a better venue on Friday as opposed to Saturday as I think they'll be less busy, not that it should concern us too much...we should check that out...gotta fit TW in for an afternoon...perhaps late afternoon Saturday as their club gets together earlier...dunno if they're open Sunday...or they could be a Friday afternoon stop if something in Miami isn't the destination for that afternoon...need to get with a hotel/motel and see what can be come up with as a rate for a block of rooms depending on who's attending...pre-crash I think there was a list in this thread that had everyone's names on it that were going to try and make it...should get that going again too...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok, Let's try to get this moving cause I'd really like to see this happen.

With that being said, Can we start to get a head count on who is going to try to make it?

Also, here is the list of local hotels. If we can pick one or two of them, I'll go there and negotiate for a block room price.

Embassy Suites
1100 SE 17th St
954-527-2700

www.embassysuites.hilton.com

Amerisuites
1851 SE Tenth Ave
954-763-7670
Gloria or Trisha
www.amerisuites.com

Best Western Marina Inn and Yacht Harbor
2150 SE 17th St
954-525-3484

Holiday Inn Express
1500 SE 17th St
954-728-2577

Extended Stay 17th St
1450 SC 17th St Causeway
954-761-9055

Hyatt Regency Pier 66
2301 SE 17th St
954-525-6666

www.hyatt.com

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron,
I have connections for the Embassy in Boca.
Tough time of the year as it is "snow bird" season and that is a favorite hang out for them but I can try to see how they are looking for those days and see if I can get a group deal.
Need to have a rough headcount to look into it.

P.S.
As far as the herf goes, count my son and I in.
May bring my pops along too and make it a three generation herf.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am planning on being down in Miami Beach around that time. So, count me (and my brother) in for this.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> I have connections for the Embassy in Boca.
> Tough time of the year as it is "snow bird" season and that is a favorite hang out for them but I can try to see how they are looking for those days and see if I can get a group deal.
> Need to have a rough headcount to look into it.
> ...


maduro fan has also scored some rooms in key west 45 minutes sw of miami, i was going to do a web page for all this but havent had the time. he is also giving scuba lessons for those who want to after the herf, and we are going to do a boat herf on Friday night.,


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Well this sucks.... I had forgot about this since I had no plans to go... then I forgot that I have to be in Orlando starting the 9th but have already made my plane reservations....

On another note... doesn't this seem to be a little crazy... "he is also giving scuba lessons for those who want to after the herf"... let's see... a sh*tload of cigars followed by even more beer... okay let's go learn scuba... LOL!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey God, I know someday I'll meet my maker, But when you come to Florida, How about we have an introductory smoke and drink before you get the chance to judge me :r !!!! ATLHarp and I are down in West palm and are always up to Herf with fellow BOTL!!!

Ron


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

altbier said:


> maduro fan has also scored some rooms in key west 45 minutes sw of miami, i was going to do a web page for all this but havent had the time. he is also giving scuba lessons for those who want to after the herf, and we are going to do a boat herf on Friday night.,


Actually the rooms are in Key Largo. Around $75 per night. Yes, there will be SCUBA for all interested. Certified Divers can do dives appropriate to their experience. Non divers can do a resort course (guided dives with an instructor). PM me for details.

madurofan
Bill


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm.. I like this idea.. are there definite dates yet? Because I'm actually going home for Christmas, and might be close enough to meet up with some of you guys...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ron1YY said:


> Hey God, I know someday I'll meet my maker, But when you come to Florida, How about we have an introductory smoke and drink before you get the chance to judge me :r !!!! ATLHarp and I are down in West palm and are always up to Herf with fellow BOTL!!!
> 
> Ron


Oh Lord! Now he is trying to get God drunk. LOL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Oh Lord! Now he is trying to get God drunk. LOL


I have to try to get an edge :r !!!!! May be my only shot to get in!!!!!!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Oh Lord! Now he is trying to get God drunk. LOL


Ron,
One recommendation.
Never ask GOD if he is good. God is always good.
Therefore:
If you try to get GOD drunk, don't ask URGOOD?
You have to change that to an exclamation: URGOOD!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

why has my title changed?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> why has my title changed?


Hey, I will fess up to being George from Bed, Bath and Beyond but not the title change.
We need an investigator here.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

looks like im going to hire someone to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> why has my title changed?
> 
> 
> MiamiE said:
> ...


 :r ...wasn't me...but it might have been done by your local Bed, Bath & Beyond store manager...


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i think the guy who did it is fruity enough to work at a BB&B


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i think the guy who did it is fruity enough to work at a BB&B


Personally, Linens N Things rules!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> looks like im going to hire someone to get to the bottom of this!


Hey,

You know, I think Ron did it.....he is devious enough to change people's titles!

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron,
Stand up and defend yourself.
Need a lawyer?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm... I like the thought of this.... but a bit pricey for me, no ca$h for a hotel room, so it looks like I'll be herfin it up in Naples by myself... oh well, I'll have a great one man herf and tell ya all about it... but I won't have anyone around to buy me port..... I mean... milk and juice.... oh well...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey,
> 
> You know, I think Ron did it.....he is devious enough to change people's titles!
> 
> ATL


he he he :r . I changed one of them....

Ron


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll be there.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> I'll be there.


That's only if you're still on my good side, by then...


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> That's only if you're still on my good side, by then...


*grin* Oh yah? Careful there, pops..

:bx :r


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Wintermute said:


> *grin* Oh yah? Careful there, pops..
> 
> :bx :r


Pops got some great back up at the herf. YOU be careful now! :bx

Just kidding


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Pops got some great back up at the herf. YOU be careful now! :bx
> 
> Just kidding


Oh yah? Well then I'll just :al and then I'll :SM

*grin*

_Kidding!_


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, i will have a web site set up for this by Monday (i have to finish a yearbook website first) and all the details will be spelled out there. sorry for the delay, life has been hell and heaven here. thanks for the understanding.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> Oh yah? Well then I'll just :al and then I'll :SM
> 
> *grin*
> 
> _Kidding!_


Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I found another target :al for the National!!!!!!!!!

Note to self....Dont drink too much until you get your targets hammered first 

Ron

EDIT: I just read your intro. That just means the your pop and the rest of the crew are just going to have to CARRY you home after the National!!!!!!!


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

altbier said:


> ok, i will have a web site set up for this by Monday (i have to finish a yearbook website first) and all the details will be spelled out there. sorry for the delay, life has been hell and heaven here. thanks for the understanding.


Looking forward to the web site George! Here's to heaven the rest of the way of the year.


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha Ha!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I found another target :al for the National!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Note to self....Dont drink too much until you get your targets hammered first
> 
> ...


*GRIN* I've heard about you, Ron... Pops told me alllll about you and the :al

I have not had to be carried out of a place since... well... never. So ha!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> *GRIN* I've heard about you, Ron... Pops told me alllll about you and the :al
> 
> I have not had to be carried out of a place since... well... never. So ha!


That's only because you haven't met up with Ron, yet...by the time he's done with you you'll be u all over the place...oh...no...wait...he's staying at my place that weekend... 

PS - Note to Ron: He doesn't like the real hard stuff but we could do him in with wine, or a good port...yeah, port...that's the ticket...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> PS - Note to Ron: He doesn't like the real hard stuff but we could do him in with wine, or a good port...yeah, port...that's the ticket...


Look,

I don't know which herf you were at last brother, but when you have to drive Ron home after he destroys a whole bottle of patron, you kind of get the impression that he doesn't have a problem with the hard stuff.

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Look,
> 
> I don't know which herf you were at last brother, but when you have to drive Ron home after he destroys a whole bottle of patron, you kind of get the impression that he doesn't have a problem with the hard stuff.
> 
> ATL


I wasn't referring to Ron...I KNOW he can handle the hard stuff...was talking about Wintermute, my son... :r

PS - And are you coming down on the 10th, Andrew?


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> PS - Note to Ron: He doesn't like the real hard stuff but we could do him in with wine, or a good port...yeah, port...that's the ticket...


Depends on what it is... I just don't care for whiskey.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh man with so many targets I can finally get Ron off my back.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Oh man with so many targets I can finally get Ron off my back.


Yes, this could be the case. BUT, I do live in the muti-task world, so who knows  . Besides, I plan to get a room for the night so I won't be driving!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> Depends on what it is... I just don't care for whiskey.


PERFECT!!!!! I don't drink Whiskey!!!!!! How do you feel about Tequila??

Ron


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> PERFECT!!!!! I don't drink Whiskey!!!!!! How do you feel about Tequila??
> 
> Ron


Ta-kill-ya? Pass on that... Rum's good... Rum and Coke's Better. Wine, Port, Guiness (one of my favorites), etc...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron,
Looks like the Patron is all yours.
Too bad I have to leave no later than 7.
Lets see how much damage we can do before then.
So what time are we starting? 3?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Ron,
> Looks like the Patron is all yours.
> Too bad I have to leave no later than 7.
> Lets see how much damage we can do before then.
> So what time are we starting? 3?


Hell no! They are giving free cigars to the first 75 customers. We should be there at 2pm!

BTW, I spoke to Jose at Havana Sabor in Doral. He said we are welcome to herf at his place anytime.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> Hell no! They are giving free cigars to the first 75 customers. We should be there at 2pm!
> 
> BTW, I spoke to Jose at Havana Sabor in Doral. He said we are welcome to herf at his place anytime.


Great...December's set...National Herf in January...there's our Febuary location...Havana Sabor in Doral...


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Neuromancer said:


> Great...December's set...National Herf in January...there's our Febuary location...Havana Sabor in Doral...


You are a herfin maniac LOL!
The place is great, it even got a wine cellar.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> You are a herfin maniac LOL!
> The place is great, it even got a wine cellar.


Oooouuuu...wine cellar...magic words...party, party...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Nely said:


> Hell no! They are giving free cigars to the first 75 customers. We should be there at 2pm!
> 
> BTW, I spoke to Jose at Havana Sabor in Doral. He said we are welcome to herf at his place anytime.


Didn't know that.
In that case, I will sit outside eating lunch at 1:30.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Didn't know that.
> In that case, I will sit outside eating lunch at 1:30.


Take a look at this. Open bar too:al We all know who is getting crumped up!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16550


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Open bar? Uh, oh...


----------



## Raider4Life (Dec 1, 2005)

I will definitley be there

Josh


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> Take a look at this. Open bar too We all know who is getting crumped up!
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=16550


Open Bar?  Did I hear Open Bar  !!!!! ALRIGHTY THEN!!!!!!!!!!!

Now my question is, Is wintermute going to be there :gn ????????

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Open Bar?  Did I hear Open Bar  !!!!! ALRIGHTY THEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now my question is, Is wintermute going to be there :gn ????????
> 
> Ron


I certainly hope so...unless you scare him away, Ron! :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I certainly hope so...unless you scare him away, Ron! :r


Nah, He's young and in college, He doesn't know yet!!!! :r


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Now my question is, Is wintermute going to be there :gn ????????
> 
> Ron


You gunning for me, mano? :bx

Yah, I will be there for the Jan. Herf. Pops is trying to get me to come down for the december one as well, but I am not sure I want to drive down nearly every weekend in December


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll be in the neigborhood and would love to meet the FL crew. Is this a "For Sure" thing? and if so, is there a confirmed calendar of events?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

It's definately for sure, we would love to have you over. We still need to work out the details of where and when, as not everyone is going to be able to hang around for a few days.
We need to come up with a main event so that people can arrange accordingly. George, Ron?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

OK, going onto a web site later today, but here is the itinerary:

Thursday: Visit Perdomo Cigars, Cuban Crafters, Have lunch at El Pub, visit El Credito (La Gloria Cubana), and Don Pepin. Thursday night herf (Probably at the Havanah House, aka United Tobacco).

Friday: Visit Padron, Torano, eat lunch, visit Little Havana, visit some cigar stores. Friday night herf, we drive to Key Largo for a boat herf. (I highly recommend getting a hotel room at Bill's rates for that night for everyone, that way you can sleep the herf off.)

Saturday: Beach Herf- recovery from the boat herf, hang out with Bill, maybe scuba dive. Saturday Night- Official Club Stogie National Herf, at Tobacco World in Pompano Beach.

Sunday- Altbiers Beer and BBQ- Country Style Ribs, Beer, and good smokes. Takes place in Boca Raton

Monday- Bill has offered to teach scuba this day, or rent out to those whoare certified, so book a hotel room in Key Larg and lets go hang out in the sun.

More info as I get it, but thats the basics.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Thought we were gonna do a dinner and drink thing at Gatsby's in Boca on Friday or Saturday night? You might want to consider TW for Saturday afternoon maybe mid-afternoon for 3 or 4 hours follwed by Gatsby's for food...any wives/GF's gonna be in attendence?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Open Bar?  Did I hear Open Bar  !!!!! ALRIGHTY THEN!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now my question is, Is wintermute going to be there :gn ????????
> 
> Ron


I can already hear it: "Ron, Step away from the Patron Silver!!" :al

ATL


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Thought we were gonna do a dinner and drink thing at Gatsby's in Boca on Friday or Saturday night? You might want to consider TW for Saturday afternoon maybe mid-afternoon for 3 or 4 hours follwed by Gatsby's for food...any wives/GF's gonna be in attendence?


no one ever confirmed gatsbys, only TW, let me know. I think Ron called the Gatsby's


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> no one ever confirmed gatsbys, only TW, let me know. I think Ron called the Gatsby's


Gatsby's is really a cigar friendly bar/restaurant...they should get support from us for this...I'm sure all we have to do is tell them what night and they'll set aside a room for us...


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I can already hear it: "*Ron, Drink some more Patron Silver!!*" :al
> 
> ATL


Don't you love it when your buddies look out for you!!!!!! Andrew, ok, if you insist....I'll drink more :r !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

altbier said:


> no one ever confirmed gatsbys, only TW, let me know. I think Ron called the Gatsby's


I called Gatsby's twice when we first started to plan this and never got a return call. I wish that they would have because We would have went to Gatsby's one night and TW the other night. I can try to call them again tomorrow if we all want to set one of the nights up for there.

Say the word and I'll make the calls

Ron


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

i like the idea of the boat herf and then TW's, we can cater our own event that way. :2

when i did a herf at gatsby's it was $25 and food was so so


----------



## Wintermute (Nov 28, 2005)

:sb 

So Pops calls me and tells me that he's sitting around TW, planning out how everyone is going to get me trashed at the National.

*grin* All I gotta say is...

Bring it. :c


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> I'll be in the neigborhood and would love to meet the FL crew. Is this a "For Sure" thing? and if so, is there a confirmed calendar of events?


I would consider it a personnal honor to herf with the Legendary NavyDoc!!!!!! ANYTIME you come down here, Let me know.

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> *grin* All I gotta say is...
> 
> Bring it. :c


Count on it!!!!!! I shall now say that I will dedicate one WHOLE day during the nationals to get you hammered!!!!!! I did promise your Pop that I wouldn't make you u .........But, I have been known to miscalculate things before


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Wintermute said:


> :sb
> 
> So Pops calls me and tells me that he's sitting around TW, planning out how everyone is going to get me trashed at the National.
> 
> ...


 :r :r yeah, right...Mr. Bring-it...two glasses of port and we'll have him under the table...just don't make him barf, Ron, cause he'll have to sleep in it as I ain't on clean-up duty anymore...at 23, he's on his own...wait, wait...he's gonna be sleeping in my computer room...ahhhhh.....we need to think about the ramifications of this Ron...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

altbier said:


> i like the idea of the boat herf and then TW's, we can cater our own event that way. :2
> 
> when i did a herf at gatsby's it was $25 and food was so so


Topped for Skip...boat herf sounds good to me...and I'm always up to anytime in the Keys...but where ya gonna get the boat?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Boat is no taken care of, thanks to Madurofan. But we will have to have a sign up, I think the boat will only handle around 20-25 people.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, I may have to drive down but I'm for sure going to be there. Anybody got a place to crash Friday/Saturday...willing to offer-up some smokes  Fred...wanna go?


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

altbier said:


> Boat is no taken care of, thanks to Madurofan. But we will have to have a sign up, I think the boat will only handle around 20-25 people.


that should read NOW taken care of, i hate my typing skills.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> OK, I may have to drive down but I'm for sure going to be there. Anybody got a place to crash Friday/Saturday...willing to offer-up some smokes  Fred...wanna go?


Ok, This question has been coming up alot and I'd like to address this. We can get a good group rate at the Embassy Suites. What I need is a head count and I have to move fast as this is going to be a tight one to pull off.

That being said.....Let's try to get a count and see how many of us need rooms.

Ron


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

OK, I'm in.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, This question has been coming up alot and I'd like to address this. We can get a good group rate at the Embassy Suites. What I need is a head count and I have to move fast as this is going to be a tight one to pull off.
> 
> That being said.....Let's try to get a count and see how many of us need rooms.
> 
> Ron


What's the rate there? Bill (Madurofan) said something about a place that would run about $70 for the night but Embassy Suites is always good too...dunno how many are gonna go down to Key Largo but if the boat only holds 20-25 you should try and take a head count...I'm pretty sure me and GF will be going as we live for the Keys...


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

altbier said:


> Boat is no taken care of, thanks to Madurofan. But we will have to have a sign up, I think the boat will only handle around 20-25 people.


Put me and my brother Mike down for this.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay...so who's gonna put together a coherant schedule? Are we all gonna head down to Key Largo on Friday or will there be some who don't go that we should have an alternate something-or-other for? For now I plan on going and will have GF and son with me as far as I know so there's three of us...as far as room rate in Key Largo anyone have a place and prices? At the herf last Saturday Bill said he might have a place that's not too outrageous...since we're only a little more than three weeks away from this I would think we need to lay it all out, make room reservations for those that need them, and get some kinda head count going...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'd like to see a finalized schedule as well, I like the looks of the one Ron showed me, I'd like to try to join you guys on saturday, possibly on sunday (I'd crash in the back of my car), but the rest of the herf isn't feasible for me, as I have no $$ flow, so no hotel/scuba/etc. But a beach herf on saturday, and a bbq on sunday sound great to me!


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Alas....Uncle Sam has seen to it that I must once again miss a chance to meet the wonderful people of CS. I am now going to be leaving in January....for a year....in Afganistan. LT Rich...got room for me at the Inn?


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Alas....Uncle Sam has seen to it that I must once again miss a chance to meet the wonderful people of CS. I am now going to be leaving in January....for a year....in Afganistan. LT Rich...got room for me at the Inn?


.
Holy smokes Paul! Who did you tick off? Better take a good supply with you if you can. If not maybe we can send you a little something on a regular basis. Sorry to hear this news doc, give em hell.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

opusxox said:


> .
> Holy smokes Paul! Who did you tick off? Better take a good supply with you if you can. If not maybe we can send you a little something on a regular basis. Sorry to hear this news doc, give em hell.


I have no idea but hey, I'm supposed to get a two week RR paid vacation anywhere in the world after. I wonder if they'll let me go to Cuba...


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas Uncle Sam style. This really bites. I started a new thread, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

When's the SCUBA/boat herf, I'm up north for the holydays. I'll be back about mid Jan.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

We need to square that up with Bill.

Bill, where are you?

He must still be hiding as I think they are looking for him as the 9th guy on that cigar raid in Hialeah.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

altbier said:


> Boat is no taken care of, thanks to Madurofan. But we will have to have a sign up, I think the boat will only handle around 20-25 people.


My son and I are in.


----------

